# Bank fishing the big O



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been lake flathead fishing all year and I want to fish the ohio. Problem is I don't have a boat. I believe Marietta,E-Liverpool or even stubinville is not to far from me. Can some one help point me in the right direction of a place to bank fish for some flatheads or blues. Thank you !!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Son, the mouth of yellow creek is always good as is steub. marina. The night time is the right time.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

jhouser said:


> I've been lake flathead fishing all year and I want to fish the ohio. Problem is I don't have a boat. I believe Marietta,E-Liverpool or even stubinville is not to far from me. Can some one help point me in the right direction of a place to bank fish for some flatheads or blues. Thank you !!



Yep, what Flatty said for starts.
I meet the most 'catguys' fishing at the Chester & Liverpool launch & docks.(seen some dandies pulled out of chester) There's usually a bunch of guys night fishing and they are full of tactics & places to try, & most of them are GLAD to share info,,,, specially if you tell 'em that your a newbie & want to learn the O River. 
Now, I've done WAY better cat fishing the Little Beaver mouth than at Yellowcreek, but this weekend at Yellowcreek will be a ZOO,,,,
definitely worth watching!


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. I found yellow creek on google maps but I can't seem to find little beaver. Also I've been using gold fish and bluegill on the lakes for flatties. What are they biting on down there. Also is there anyplace to catch shad for blues down there ?


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

I live in Steubenville. There's tons of places north of Steub near Toronto OH. And south of Steub near Rayland, OH.


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Doboy how do you get access at the mouth of the little Beaver? You just walk up from the boat launch under the bridges? I'm planning on going out Thursday night in Georgetown, but Ohioville is alot closer. Thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

PymyBone said:


> Doboy how do you get access at the mouth of the little Beaver? *You just walk up from the boat launch under the bridges? *I'm planning on going out Thursday night in Georgetown, but Ohioville is alot closer. Thanks
> 
> 
> Ya I know,,, it is a walk, specially if you want to night fish AFTER they close the ramp/park gait, and most of the time it's real wet under the RR bridge,,, take boots.
> ...


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Went out Thursday night, caught 2 small cats, missed a bunch more, i think the size of my hooks were to big for the size fish that were biting. Almost all the action was on cut bait. They weren't to interested in the live blue gill. Gonna try again tonight, sure hope to get into some big ones. Buddy of mine that is fishing with me has never caught one so hopefully i can help him catch one.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I'll make a call tomorrow,,, I'd like to tow the boat down after noon, if the River is cleared up.
Hey Pymi, How was the clearity where you were fishing?
Do any good today?


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

It's stained but it isn't to bad, haven't caught anything yet tonight, but we just got our lines in about 30 minutes ago.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Pymy

Chris & I went out yesterday afternoon to one of our favorite feeder spots with the boat, & ONLY caught 5 small cats, 2 crappies, & 1 keeper/18" EYE.
Just enough for ONE big sandwich!
Sure was One beautiful afternoon to be out!


----------



## ieatwildlife (Mar 23, 2014)

The marietta area has some really good spots. The mouth of the muskingum river is located right down town behind the Lafayette hotel. Great flathead spot. Devola dam on the muskingum is my personal favorite spot. Its just outside of town and has some absolute monsters in it! I don't get to fish it much anymore living in cbus now but i love that place. I've hooked fish i couldn't move. They just peeled my 65 lb braid like it wasn't there. Pulled several over 40 out of both places. Both are worth a night or 2


----------

